# 2010 Matwetwe Safaris



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Nyala. Please tell us a bit more?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

How deep was the hole behind this nice nyala ? :wink:


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

This fella came in to the water hole behind mr the first day of my hunt. I wasn't after one since I wanted a gemsbok and wildebeast. However after taking a 12" warthog and 28" waterbuck, the last day of the hunt the PH suggested since the other 2 animals weren't cooperating I should take the nyala bull if he came in. I waited all day and when my hopes were raised slightly when 2 younger bulls came in and I passed, a cow nyala come in followed by this bull, the same one I saw 9 days previosly. He tried 4 times to mount the cow and only gave me a good angle on the 4th try.
He was 22 yds away when I shot and the arrow went trough the left side, took off the top heart arteries and broke the off shoulder. He ran 40 yds and collapsed.
I used a CX Ararmid KV arrow and F15 cut on contact broadhead with Bohning lazer vanes.
He will be shoulder mounted.
JB Hunt


----------



## Rustie (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice Nyala well done


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats...What's his length?


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

rough tape was 28". Will wait to re-score when he's done at HighVeldt


----------



## AHBH (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats - give us your views about the outfitter and your overall experience of your visit to the dark continent.


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

Hendrik Botha owner and PH of Matwetwe Safaris is a first rate operation. The chalets for hunters have all the joys of home, hot showers, toilets, and beautiful furnished rooms. Laundry every day, pick up and drop off at Jo'berg airport care of trophies in the field and back at the compound. He takes the trophies to the taxidermist and does all the paperwork correctly.
He is extremely good on judging animal quality and when to shoot. His staff is very courteous and expert.
We went golfing at Resorts Golf and safaris and played 18 holes then did the 19th hole from 1400 ft. Hendrik went with us and showed us how he hits the ball.
My friend rifle hunted and we went to concessions for rifle only.
Where I bow hunted it is bow only. We saw kudu the went 58" and maybe more.
I shot my kudu in 2007 so I passed on them.
All food and beverages are oncluded in the package price. Besides the nyala I shot a 27 1/2' waterbuck and a 12" warthog. I wanted a gembok and wildebest but they never gave me a good angle or were blocked by other animals.
I did get a vervet monky which will have his scrotum and penis mounted with his skull.
We did go guinea fowl hunting woth rifles and had a blast.
I need to go back one more time to finish my want list.
JB Hunt


----------

